# Lucas Boyè



## mefisto94 (29 Ottobre 2016)

Nato a Santa Fe nel 1996, questo giovane centravanti argentino è approdato quest'anno in Europa grazie al Torino, che lo ha prelevato dal River Plate. Dotato di un fisico imponente e di una buon agilità anche palla al piede, il suo difetto principale sembra proprio la porta : in 65 presenze da professionista ha gonfiato la rete solo 5 volte, e per adesso in Serie A è ancora a secco.


----------



## Reblanck (29 Ottobre 2016)

Questo tra un paio di anni se non si monta la testa o si infortuna costerà un sacco di soldi.


----------



## miticotoro (29 Ottobre 2016)




----------



## miticotoro (29 Ottobre 2016)




----------



## juventino (30 Ottobre 2016)

È un po' acerbo, ma sembra veramente un gran bel prospetto.


----------

